# Feeding the low energy horse



## NiamhB (19 November 2017)

Im looking for some feeding advice, i have a 15 year old Connemara x Irish Draught  who i compete in prelim dressage and 80cm showjumping.

She is a very good doer, however is very lacking in energy and spark, she is fit and healthy and i have been working with a trainer to improve her response  she is improving  but i feel some correct feeding could help 

She is currently on grass 24/7 as well as 2 scoops of red mills cool and cooked mix a day 
She is ridden 5 times a week for around an hour 

Many thanks


----------



## Pearlsasinger (19 November 2017)

I am surprised that a good doer in light work needs any extra feed tbh.  I would cut out the 'hard feed' and see if that makes her a bit more energetic.


----------



## tallyho! (19 November 2017)

That's a performance mix, does she really need all that?


----------



## ihatework (19 November 2017)

You are giving a good doer non blood type 2 scoops of a performance type mix?
Honestly, the best thing you can do is get her slimmer and fitter, then add straight oats to a handful of Alfa when she is at the right weight & fitness.


----------



## claret09 (19 November 2017)

ring up the feed companies and speak to their advisors. they will really help with what to feed.


----------



## NZJenny (19 November 2017)

I feel your pain - I have a 3/4 TB, 1/4 Clydie and she also has a very laid back approach to life.  She would much prefer to snooze in the corner, while being served the odd pear and doesn't see the point of cantering when a walk will get you there in time for dinner.

I have played around with some "hot" feeds, but in the end it has been fitness and schooling her to be sharper off the leg, which have worked.  I got sick of instructors telling me she needed to be more forward and give her a whack (or a kick) and finally found an instructor who helped me with a solution to the underlying issue. So, with her, I accept that she is slow to warm up - there is a lot of snorting and nose clearing and you can't hurry it.  Once she is warmed up, and we have had a decent canter, then I can ask for quicker responses.  Squeeze, if no response, back up with spurs.  Get three strides of whatever I asked for, downwards, ask with a squeeze again.  

As long as I let her warm up properly (the first 5-10 minutes looks terrible!), she is pretty good now.  But I have found it has been about figuring her out, and then being consistent.  The nice thing is, that after getting dumped by super quick Arabians for years, being on something that takes life a bit more leisurely has been easier on the body!

Edited to add:  Feed wise I just feed Lucerne chaff and oats (I'm in NZ so easily available) and she is on grass 24/7.  Also a good doer!


----------



## SEL (20 November 2017)

I'm another one with a horse that takes a good long warm up and hates being rushed (has PSSM, but generally is a mare who likes to do things her way). As her fitness has improved so has her responsiveness - so that I know now that if she's still not off the leg after about 20 mins then she's probably a bit sore.

I can't feed any cereals because of the PSSM so the usual heating up foods weren't available to me. Oil for energy instead of oats in our case.

I also find variety in her work helps.


----------



## Shay (20 November 2017)

Fitness is the key.  You are feeding a fairly high energy feed for a horse with a relatively low workload.  Is there anyway you can increase her workload within your ride time to build fitness?  Hard in the winter I know.


----------



## claracanter (23 November 2017)

Might be going off on a tangent here but my 14 yr WB was lacking in energy, tried pepping him up with different feeds but eventually a blood test revealed he had Cushings. Now on the right medication and it has made a huge difference.


----------



## KautoStar1 (24 November 2017)

I suspect that mix is high in starch, but its very annoying when feed companies don't state the sugar and starch ratios.

Fitness is the key to energy, but that's not something you can fix quickly, its a slow steady process.


----------

